# Not dilated but had a sweep!!! Experiences?



## angel4eva

Well I went to MW other day who told me they could only do one sweep, and was booked in a week overdue. Long story short I've just had to see another MW who offered me one and said that wasn't true you can do more then one, so she did a membrane sweep, and told me I wasn't dilated at all at 40+1! 

Feeling deflated...thought I would have been a little, and felt positive until then.

Anyone had a sweep and not dilated? and did it work?


----------



## 6lilpigs

I have had sweeps for four of my children and each time baby turned up 3 days later, so if you were me I would be expecting my baby on Sunday:) Hope its the same for you!


----------



## angel4eva

6lilpigs said:


> I have had sweeps for four of my children and each time baby turned up 3 days later, so if you were me I would be expecting my baby on Sunday:) Hope its the same for you!

It worked for me when I had my daughter but I was dilated when I had it done.

Were you dilated when you had your sweeps done? 

I just can't believe I'm not even dilated at all!


----------



## Mumof12

My daughter had one at 40+1 not dialated couldnt really do a sweep but went into labour 2- 3 days later so certainly possible x


----------



## PitaKat

My first baby, the mw tried to do one but said i wasn't dilated enough. Baby was born 4 or 5 days later.

Second baby, mw did one at 41+2, when i was 2 cm dilated. That one worked well and i went into labor that evening.

This time My Dr did one for me at 38+5 when i was 1 cm dilated (i didn't ask for one, she just did it after checking dilation) Didn't work though, I'm still pregnant lol. I think i will be asking for another in a few days at my next appointment, if I'm still pregnant at that point.


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

You can't really have a sweep if you're not dilated at all, they have to get their finger inside your cervix, if it's completely shut that's impossible. If you're 1 cm they can sweep, for my first I had 2 sweeps that did nothing, for my 2nd she was born less than 13 hrs after the sweep.


----------

